# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Imagen de los trolls!

## Luján

Hola!

He visto trasteando por internet (www.blogdehumor.com) esta imagen que representa muy fielmente cómo son los _trolls_ de los foros de internet:

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, es un poco subjetivo. El troll es anónimo, suele ser de personalidad cambiante y un buen, excelente actor.

 Otra definición bastante conseguida:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

Hoy en día el término es muy amplio, y los trolls están en decadencia debido a las técnicas de reportes masivos, que permiten que un determinado nº de reportes de los usuarios permite el baneo automático del troll. Ahora lo que predomina es el FLANDERS, que es el usuario (son legión) que en foros generales y de cachondeo, utilizan la técnica del reporte abusivamente, consiguiendo que comunidades tradicionalmente divertidas se conviertan en un convento de monjas teresianas, causando la decadencia del mismo.

 El Flanders es un personaje en plena expansión.

 Muchas veces los trolls evolucionan en trolleos, grupos de usuarios se unen y con técnicas troll consiguen pequeños éxitos que a veces son sonados. Por ejemplo:
- Engañar a varios medios de comunicación con avistamientos masivos de ovnis (Remake de la Guerra de los Mundos)
- Conseguir que Curri Valenzuela sea votada como la presentadora más sexi.
- Tirar el servidor de foros enemigos o flanderianos ( Ha pasado a varios foros sudamericanos en el mundial).
- Conseguir datos personales y fotos comprometedoras de usuarios listillos y mandarlas a la familia, provocando la súplica desesperada del interfecto.
- Mandar a un descerebrado como John Cobra a la Gala de Eurovisión para que la reviente.
- Crear de la nada a un futbolista uruguayo con su web personal, videos, facebook, foros falsos, etc... y que la noticia de su fichaje falso se publique en casi todos los medios de comunicación causando la risa general y el endiosamiento de los trolls autores, etc... (caso Néstor Coratella)
- Todo tipo de acciones previa provocación.

 El troll es muy amplio en sus distintas variedades, y en contínua evolución. Pero los flanders son los que hoy están en plena expansión. Actúan en la Red como no lo pueden hacer en su vida normal, extendiendo una moral y una rectitud que en la realidad seguro que no cumplen.

----------


## perdiguera

Ha entrado uno nuevo, ahora está en el hilo de la bolera

----------


## Salut

Jejeje eso no es un troll, sino un spammer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

